# B.A.S.S. Fantasy



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I created a room for any interested OGF members...

Group Name: TEAM OGF
Password: OGF2012



Sent from my htc Evo


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cool...I'll join


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I joined also. Thanks!!


----------



## giniman11 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice! I've done it the last couple of years solo so I'll join!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

12 guys signed up so far....I think we can do better! Where is LOTP??

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

You can also join this one if interested. They are giving away prizes each tournament to first and second place

http://www.bassmasterfantasy.com/GroupHome.aspx?groupID=3183

No password needed


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

sitting with 2519 pts after day 2 at St. Johns. My rank overall is 72. I've been doing this for 6 plus years and I usually end up in 10's of thousands when its done, so I'll enjoy this while it lasts.

my Entry is fishn 4 5


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I just joined the group. This is my second year. I was in 308 place after Thursday but how quickly things change. Thanks for making the group available for us OGF members


----------

